
Pre-order Your .CM Domain Now, Start Making Money Off Domain Typos Soon - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/08/pre-order-your-cm-domain-now-start-making-money-off-domain-typos-soon/
======
tedunangst
easy fix: create empty file cm and add this to named.conf (if running bind,
you can probably work it out for others).

    
    
      zone "cm" {
            type master;
            file "master/cm";
      };

~~~
ScottWhigham
"I'm 12 years old and what is this?"

Seriously though - I'm a Windows guy so I'm assuming that is for *nix?

